# Help identifying a book - RAF Hudson Squadron



## kration (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm trying to find a book which I browsed in a bookshop but stupidly did not buy at the time - when I went back a couple of weeks later it had gone. Unfortunately I can't remember the title, author etc.

It's a memoir about a chaps time on an RAF squadron operating Lockheed Hudsons and looked a fairly interesting story about one of the RAF's less glamorous planes. Two things I remember about the book were photo's:

A photo from the dorsal turret showing a BF109 atacking other Hudsons in the formation.
A photo of one of the Hudsons' engines with a comment something like "the size of the exhaust shows how powerful the engines are"

I appreciate that this doesn't give much to go on, but I keep thinking about this book and it annoys me that I can't find the title. Does this ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2009)

The closest I can come to it is:

_An R.C.A.F. Pilot's Story 1939-1945, From the Memoirs of Ernest E. Allen_

They started with the Hudson but went over to the Liberators. Sorry I can not be of more help.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know if you ever found the book title etc, here's a place you can put a post that may help,it covers USN types of patrol aircraft but the Hudson was used by the navy too,so possibly someone on the site can help, the addy is
VP NAVY
Good luck !
[email protected]


----------



## kration (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, I finally found the book. I popped back into the book shop in Skipton and amazingly the owner had read the book and remembered it (months later) - well, except the title and the author. He did remember it was about a squadron based at RAF Leuchars.

After a bit of web research in the shop we found a web-site that listed books by RAF squadrons. There were only 2 hudson squadrons based an Leuchars, and using the web-site we found in the shop I discovered that the book was called "Norwegian Patrol" by Gron Edwards. I've spent the last few days reading it, and I can highly recommend it.

I've enclosed a link to the website, which links books by RAF squadrons - an excellent resource:

Aviation history books: RAF Squadrons

The bookshop owner (who was also a plane enthusiast) also persuaded me to buy a book of cooking recipes to support the Avro Vulcan:

Save XH558 - Avro Vulcan Bomber - How You Can Help

Not quite WWII, but worthwhile nonetheless!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update kration, I'm going to have to get it now.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad you found the book, and thanks for the link to the RAF Squadrons books, very useful.


----------

